# Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K Video



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 7, 2016)

```
<em>X-T2 gives users cutting-edge performance that delivers premium imaging quality in a classic design that is a joy to use; New FUJIFILM EF-X500 flash arrives</em></p>
<p><strong>Valhalla, N.Y., July 7, 2016</strong> – As a leader in advanced digital camera technology and outstanding image quality, FUJIFILM North America Corporation today announced the new FUJIFILM X-T2, a splash-resistant premium interchangeable lens camera with a large OLED electronic viewfinder (EVF). The X-T2 houses the latest generation 24.3MP X-Trans CMOS III with an APS-C sensor with no low-pass filter, boasting the highest performance in the history of X Series. The new X-T2 produces crisp image resolution comparable to that of cameras equipped with larger sensors and higher pixel counts, all in a more compact and classically-designed body.</p>
<p>And for the first time, the new FUJIFILM X-T2 now supports 4K video recording that can use each available Film Simulation mode, including ACROS, to easily produce premium-quality footage that is as unique as the photographer behind the viewfinder.</p>
<p>Dramatic improvement to auto focus system The FUJIFILM X-T2 receives a dramatically improved auto focus system (AF) that increases the overall single AF points to 325, and the number of Zone focusing points to 91 (expanded from 49 in previous models). Approximately 40% of the imaging area (center area containing 49 focusing points) is covered with phase detection auto focus pixels to form a fast and precise phase detection auto focus area that can be used in a variety of scenes.</p>
<p>With the high-speed X-Processor Pro and the use of improved algorithms, the X-T2 now refocuses more frequently, enabling predictive AF of advanced accuracy.</p>
<p>The X-T2 also has an enhanced ability to autofocus on small points of light, low-contrast objects and subjects with fine and delicate textures such as bird feathers and animal fur.</p>
<p>The X-T2’s performance of contrast detection AF, enabled for approximately 65% of the imaging area, has also been improved. The data read speed has been doubled compared to previous models to achieve AF performance of higher speed and precision. Photographers will enjoy accurate focusing is all shooting situations, even in low light with a -3EV.</p>
<p>Another area of improvement is the AF-C algorithm that has been significantly enhanced for even higher accuracy when focus-tracking moving subjects in the AF-C mode. According to the type of movement, users can choose individual settings for Subject Retention Characteristic, Acceleration / Deceleration Tracking Characteristic and Focus Zone Characteristic, or select one of five presets or customize specific settings for these three elements.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Image Quality</strong>

Fujifilm’s commitment to superior image quality remains a guiding principle, and the FUJIFILM X-T2 is the latest effort to deliver outstanding picture resolution, all from a compact and sophisticated body that is both weather-sealed and easy to travel with in any location. With Fujifilm’s proprietary image design technology, produced through the development of photographic films, the X-T2 reproduces warm skin tones, bright blue skies and rich green foliage in beautiful colors, just as you remember seeing in real life. The X-T2 includes the ACROS Film Simulation for smooth gradation, deep blacks and beautiful textures to create monochrome images that far outperform even the most demanding expectations.</p>
<p>The X-T2 also has the Grain Effect function for reproducing distinctive graininess seen in photographs taken with film cameras. The function is available in Strong and Weak options, and can be combined with any of the Film Simulation modes. You can easily obtain the effect of film-based photos, notable especially when the image is printed out.</p>
<p><strong>Speedy throughout</strong>

Basic response specifications, such as startup time, shooting interval and shutter release time lag, have all been improved to the extreme in pursuit of a camera that operates exactly as the photographer demands. The high-speed processing power and the use of improved algorithms have significantly improved the basic autofocus performance, and X-T2 now gives users AF-C Custom Settings for even higher accuracy in focus-tracking moving subjects.</p>
<p>The X-T2’s electronic viewfinder, which is used to continuously track a moving subject, is capable of displaying up to 100 frames per second, while also maintaining the magnification ratio of 0.77x and the display time lag of 0.005 seconds. The duration of the viewfinder blackout, in which the evf blacks out temporarily while the camera reads picture data, has been reduced by more than half, enabling continuous shooting to ensure tracking subject movements.</p>
<p><strong>Body and grip offer ultimate stability</strong>

The X-T2’s body is fully made of magnesium alloy making it not only compact and lightweight, but also solid and highly durable. The X-T2 body has weather-proofing at 63 points to achieve a high level of resistance to dust and moisture, and coupled with its ability to operate in temperatures down to 14°F, is ready for full-fledged field photography. Similar ruggedness is applied to the new Vertical Power Booster Grip.</p>
<p>The Vertical Power Booster Grip (optional VPB-XT2) is a dust-resistant grip, rugged and capable of operating at temperatures as low as 14°F that maximizes the performance of the X-T2 beyond expectations. It fits two batteries, bringing the total number of batteries the X-T2 can use to three, including the one in-camera, to increase the maximum number of frames that can be taken per charge to approximately 1,000 (Normal mode). In the Boost mode, multiple batteries can operate at the same time to give a boost to camera performance in continuous shooting, shooting interval, shutter release time lag and blackout time, while also extending the duration of 4K video recording to approximately 30 minutes.</p>
<p>The Vertical Power Booster Grip also features a shutter release button, focus thumbstick, AE-L button, AF-L button, command dials, Q button and Fn button and headphone jack to enable audio monitoring during video recording to provide the same level of excellent operability in vertical shooting as you get in horizontal operation. The grip itself has battery-charging functionality where by using the AC adapter supplied (AC-9VS), users can fully charge two batteries at the same time in about two hours.</p>
<p><strong>FUJIFILM EF-X500 Flash</strong>

The new high-end multi-function external FUJIFILM EF-X500 Flash is now official for the lineup of accessories for the X Series of digital cameras. The EF-X500 is a hot-shoe mount flash with a maximum guide number of approximately 50, and includes support for the FP mode (high-speed flash sync) so that the flash can be fired at any shutter speed. Photographers can now concentrate on shooting when a faster shutter speed is required, for example, in order to use a near-maximum aperture to produce beautiful bokeh.</p>
<p>The EF-X500 also supports multi-flash lighting. Users can set up multiple flashes to freely control light on a subject and background for a creative result. Through-the-lens (TTL) lighting control is available with single flash and also in the multi-flash setup, so that users can start shooting without having to make cumbersome adjustments to light output.</p>
<p><strong>EF-X500 Flash key features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Maximum guide number of approximately 50 (ISO100･m) / 164 (ISO100·ft) • Zooming the illumination angle for the focal lengths of 24mm – 105mm, and covering the illumination angle of approximately 20mm when the wide panel is used</li>
<li>Flash head that can be tilted up by 90° degrees, down by 10° degrees, to the left by 135° degrees and to the right by 180° degrees for bouncing light</li>
<li>Equipped with LED video light that can also be used as AF assist light and catch light</li>
<li>Registers up to ten combinations of various setting to suit specific shooting conditions in advance for quick activation when needed</li>
</ul>
<p>FUJIFILM X-T2 key features:</p>
<ul>
<li>24.3MP X-Trans CMOS III Sensor</li>
<li>Dust and moisture-resistant body with approximately 63 points of weather sealing; Freeze resistance to 14°F</li>
<li>X-Processor Pro

– Fast AF of 0.06 seconds

– Startup time of 0.3 seconds

– Shutter time lag of 0.045 seconds

– Shooting interval of 0.17 seconds

– Phase detection AF and motion predictive AF for continuous shooting up to 8 frames per second (fps)

– Up to 11fps using Booster Grip</li>
<li>High-precision 0.48-inch, 2.36 million dot OLED viewfinder

– Viewfinder magnification for digital cameras of 0.77x

– Wide viewing angle (diagonal 38° and horizontal 31°)

– Ultra-fast Real Time Viewfinder with a lag-time of 0.005sec (less than 1/10 of existing models)

– Automatic Brightness Adjustment function

– EVF refreshes at a rate of 60fps, or as high as 100fps in the Boost mode

– Continuous shooting of 5fps in Live View</li>
<li>Full 4K 3840×2160 30P/25P/24P shooting (Using a card with the UHS Speed Class 3 or higher)

– Continuous recording: up to approximately 10 minutes

– Full HD 1920×1080 60P/50P/30P/25P/24P, Continuous recording: up to approximately 15 minutes

– HD 1280×720 60P/50P/30P/25P/24P, Continuous recording: up to approximately 29 minutes</li>
<li>Four different display modes: Full, Normal, Dual and Vertical

– Full mode: Displays shooting information at the top and bottom of the screen to avoid obstruction of the view

– Dual mode: Adds a small second screen for checking focus point with Focus Peak Highlight or Digital Split Image

– Normal mode: Lets you concentrate on framing the shot in Auto Focus mode while keeping you aware of how the shooting conditions are changing, making it the perfect setting for sports and action photography

– Portrait mode: When in Full or Normal modes, it rotates the shooting information interface when the camera is turned vertically</li>
<li>Tempered glass 1.04 million dot high-precision 3” tilting LCD monitor</li>
<li>Digital Split Image and Focus Highlight Peaking</li>
<li>Wi-Fi and remote camera operation</li>
<li>ISO200 – 6400, extended ISO 100, 12800, 25600, Auto(maximum ISO setting from ISO 400 – ISO6400 available) with High ISO 51200 setting</li>
<li>Lens Modulation Optimizer technology maximizes each lens’ performance</li>
<li>In-camera RAW converter</li>
<li>Die-cast magnesium body provides a sturdy and durable, while compact and lightweight design</li>
<li>Two command dials and six Function buttons for instant control and customization</li>
<li>Interval timer shooting for Time Lapse photography is available with intervals of 1 second to 24 hours and up to “∞” frames</li>
<li>Advanced filters and Film Simulations, including ACROS</li>
</ul>
<p>FUJIFILM X-T2 Accessories:</p>
<ul>
<li>Vertical Power Booster Grip (optional VPB-XT2) New</li>
<li>X-T2 Metal Hand Grip (MHG-XT2) New</li>
<li>X-T2 Bottom Leather Case (BLC-XT2) New</li>
<li>X-T2 Cover Kit (CVR-XT2) New</li>
<li>NP-W126S Rechargeable Battery New</li>
<li>Five dedicated flash models to choose from depending on requirements (EF-X500 New, EF-X8, EF-X20, EF-20, EF-42)</li>
<li>Battery Pack EF-BP1, compatible with EF-X500 New</li>
<li>Protective Filters (PRF-39, PRF-52, PRF-58, PRF-62 and PRF-72)</li>
<li>M Mount Adapter for additional lens compatibility</li>
<li>Remote Release (RR-90)</li>
<li>Stereo Microphone (MIC-ST1)</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Availability and Pricing</strong>

The new FUJIFILM X-T2 (body only) will be available in September 2016 in the U.S. for USD $1,599.95. The X-T2 and XF18-55mm (27-84mm) kit will be available in September 2016 in the U.S. for USD $1,899.95.</p>
<p>The FUJIFILM EF-X500 Flash will be available in September 2016 in the U.S. for USD $449.99.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Hillsilly (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

The new flash sounds like a nice improvement over the current options.


----------



## Talley (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

Could be just me but I was expecting more....


----------



## Hillsilly (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

What more could they have included or done? I've just watched a couple of review videos and it seems like a well considered upgrade to the X-T1.


----------



## minim2 (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

I think I will get one, will replace my xt10 with this. They have their limitations but if you are ok with it, they have some really good lenses.

I use to have 6D with 16-35 F4, 24-70 II, 35 art, 50 art, 85 1.2II, 135 L, 70-300L (along with all other accessories like filters, 600 exrt, triggers etc). I bought xt10 around 8 months ago and that has become my travel camera since then. I only have 6D + 50 Art + 135 L now and I will not sell this (may replace primes with 35 and 85 art).


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

Not cheap for crop sensor, but it looks fully packed with great features. 

Good looking retro body style as always.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Jul 7, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

Lets hope canon comes out swinging for the fences.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 8, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

I've been waiting to see this. I have an X100s and its nice. I think the X-T2 is starting overpriced unless it gets amazing reviews. I want a travel kit and this could be ideal but its a big outlay before investing in lens. Hopefully Canon will bring out a competitive M series camera.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 8, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

Nice upgrades over X-T1, now even fuji is offering dual UHS-II SD cards and 4K video which dumb*** Canon is avoiding to do as it will cannibalise their high end cameras. Alas Canon is sleeping while competitors are offering better cameras each generation.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 8, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

I wonder what the battery life is like...

And does die-cast magnesium tend to crack relatively easily?


----------



## retroreflection (Jul 8, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



YuengLinger said:


> And does die-cast magnesium tend to crack relatively easily?



Ask Canon about their 1D, 5D lines.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 8, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



Chaitanya said:


> Alas Canon is sleeping while competitors are offering better cameras each generation.



Alas Canon's competitors still can't seem to sell more ILC cameras than Canon, and haven't been able to do so for more than 13 years.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 8, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



retroreflection said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > And does die-cast magnesium tend to crack relatively easily?
> ...



It was a non-partisan question, which you made no attempt to answer.


----------



## retroreflection (Jul 8, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



YuengLinger said:


> retroreflection said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



Canon, and many others, use die cast magnesium as the basis for the most rugged (and lightweight) camera bodies. Except for examples of extreme abuse, I know of no cracking issues. That was all implied in my answer. An assumption that I made was that members of this forum have paid attention to the marketing materials for new Canon bodies, which usually note the magnesium frame, as well as the customer reports of durability.
I guess I assumed too much.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 8, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



retroreflection said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > retroreflection said:
> ...



Please provide a link verifying that Canon is using die-cast.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 8, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



retroreflection said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > retroreflection said:
> ...




My 5d3 fell from about 2 feet to cement from a shoulder strap and cracked the top cover.


----------



## Famateur (Jul 8, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



Chaitanya said:


> Nice upgrades over X-T1, now even fuji is offering dual UHS-II SD cards and 4K video which dumb*** Canon is avoiding to do as it will cannibalise their high end cameras. Alas Canon is sleeping while competitors are offering better cameras each generation.



A thought you might not have considered about the difference between Fuji and "dumb***" (seriously?) Canon: Market.


For the most part, Fuji's crop-sensor cameras are targeted to everyday people, amateurs and/or enthusiasts.* Consumers in these categories likely use this as their only non-phone camera and have one or two memory cards. Choice of card technology is low-risk for Fuji.
.

Canon targets bodies like the 1DXII and 5DIII to professionals, anticipating that they have many cards and might even need to interchange between bodies. Backward-compatibility is a big deal for Canon. If it wasn't, it wouldn't have made the compromise to use one CFast and one SD in the 1DXII. Choice of card technology is higher-risk for Canon. You might not agree with Canon's choice (e.g. move to a future with CFast while giving SD users time to transition), but understand that the choice made was driven by loyalty to professional customers and market data to which you are not privy.

By the way, what's with the constant negativity? It's possible that I might be missing positive posts from you in other threads, but, honestly Chaitanya, it seems to me that your posts are simply to bash something about Canon. Cut it out, already, will ya?

Perhaps you could at least say something like, "A bold move from Fuji/Sony/Nikon increases competitive pressure on Canon. That's good news for everyone!"

_* I understand that professionals looking for a "compact travel body" would also be attracted to this camera, but even then, that isn't a professional with multiple Fuji bodies and dozens of cards that they hope are compatible with the next generation of bodies. _


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 8, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



YuengLinger said:


> retroreflection said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



Given the volume of product, I would make an educated guess that they indeed are casting. 

One can not make any qualitative statements about brittleness without knowing what alloys are being used, but in general cast mag is very common for small lightweight parts.


----------



## Refurb7 (Jul 8, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

I got burned on the X-Pro1 which sucked totally, and was overpriced by double. Worst camera I ever bought. Slow as a snail. Hard to tell where it is focusing. Terrible menus. Can't believe I believed the hype on that one.

Then I got burned on the X100S which sucked a little less. Hard to tell where it is focusing. Mediocre lens. Modest high ISO. Terrible menus. A prominent Fuji-affiliated pro said the X100 was the best camera ever, and the X100S was even better.

Then I got burned on the X-T1 which sucked a little less. Sluggish viewfinder blackout. Flimsy controls. Illogical design choices. Terrible menus. I got suckered by a few Fuji-affiliated pros who claimed it was good for demanding work. To top off the suck factor, I bought it 2nd hand (reluctant to invest in new) and the previous owner had pre-weakened the top plate or broken one of its attachment points, which I didn't discover soon enough to return it. After paying for an expensive repair, you can imagine how I felt about its purported ruggedness.

The trend shows that Fuji cameras are indeed "better with each generation", and maybe I'll be able to tolerate them some day. In the meantime, "sleeping" Canon gives me well-designed hard-working fast cameras that get the job done.

There's a saying, "Once bitten, twice shy". For myself, three times bitten now, I can't even ...


----------



## retroreflection (Jul 8, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*


Please provide a link verifying that Canon is using die-cast.
[/quote]
I will not. I will say, as a Metallurgist with 20 years of industrial experience, that the combination of detail, section depth, and production volume guarantees that die casting is used by Canon. A few final machining steps are included, undoubtedly. As a hexagonal close packed crystal, magnesium is a limited slip system metal, thus exhibiting poor formability. Therefore these parts are not stamped or forged. As a high cost metal, it makes no sense to machine these parts from billets and deliver less than 10% of the raw material into finished parts. An investment casting could be used, but substantial waste streams from the wax and investment material would add to the cost. Since the wax pattern would have to be injection molded to meet these volume and precise dimensional targets, and the melting point of magnesium isn't that much greater than wax, die casting is basically the same, just more straightforward.
You seem to have some apprehension about the die casting process. While crappy die cast parts can certainly be made, with due care it is capable of extracting the full potential of cast magnesium. Which, by the way isn't much. It is more than typical high end plastics, and the low density helps reduce the energy from dropping a camera. Although anything can be broken.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 8, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



retroreflection said:


> Please provide a link verifying that Canon is using die-cast.


I will not. I will say, as a Metallurgist with 20 years of industrial experience, that the combination of detail, section depth, and production volume guarantees that die casting is used by Canon. A few final machining steps are included, undoubtedly. As a hexagonal close packed crystal, magnesium is a limited slip system metal, thus exhibiting poor formability. Therefore these parts are not stamped or forged. As a high cost metal, it makes no sense to machine these parts from billets and deliver less than 10% of the raw material into finished parts. An investment casting could be used, but substantial waste streams from the wax and investment material would add to the cost. Since the wax pattern would have to be injection molded to meet these volume and precise dimensional targets, and the melting point of magnesium isn't that much greater than wax, die casting is basically the same, just more straightforward.
You seem to have some apprehension about the die casting process. While crappy die cast parts can certainly be made, with due care it is capable of extracting the full potential of cast magnesium. Which, by the way isn't much. It is more than typical high end plastics, and the low density helps reduce the energy from dropping a camera. Although anything can be broken.
[/quote]

Very interesting. Is investment casting the modern form of the centuries old "lost wax" method?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

1 Series Canon cameras break pretty easily if dropped on a solid surface, the metal cracks. In my experience the plastic bodied cameras can survive a much more severe drop.

As for the Fuji, I just saw this on PetaPixel http://petapixel.com/2016/07/07/fuji-x-t2-raw-files-crazy-dynamic-range/

Link to original here http://www.blamethemonkey.com/the-fujifilm-x-t2-camera-first-look-hands-on-review-details

It kinda made me spit my coffee laughing.

Here is a screenshot of a 7 year old Canon file with the same LR Develop settings at 100% .........


----------



## Hillsilly (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



Refurb7 said:


> I got suckered by a few Fuji-affiliated pros who claimed it was good for demanding work.


Not sure what your version of demanding work is, but the quality and standard of most reviewers these days leaves a lot of room for improvement. They carry no responsibility for their views and you've got to be hyper-vigilant to ensure that you're getting the complete story. But every brand is the same. On this forum you'll how "the system" makes Canon the best. On Nikon forums its the sensors and MPs. On Fuji forums its the lenses and reduced sizes. I don't know much about Sony and Pentax but I'm sure their users are also biased towards their own gear. The answer is to take things with a grain of salt. If you're considering a big change / purchase borrow or rent the item beforehand and make up your own mind. 

FWIW, I use Fuji camera 90%+ of the time, with an X100, an IR converted X-E1, an X-T1 and a GA645. They're perfect for what I do - portraits, architecture, landscapes and phototravel (a lot of which is tripod based). Where they fall down is wildlife and sport But even then, they're not "bad", its just that a good DSLR/lens combo is clearly better. The fact that Fuji has only recently released their first lens longer than 230mm should be a warning bell to say this isn't going to be a direct replacement to someone's 1DX2+500mm+2x teleconverter.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



retroreflection said:


> Please provide a link verifying that Canon is using die-cast.



I will not. I will say, as a Metallurgist with 20 years of industrial experience, that the combination of detail, section depth, and production volume guarantees that die casting is used by Canon. A few final machining steps are included, undoubtedly. As a hexagonal close packed crystal, magnesium is a limited slip system metal, thus exhibiting poor formability. Therefore these parts are not stamped or forged. As a high cost metal, it makes no sense to machine these parts from billets and deliver less than 10% of the raw material into finished parts. An investment casting could be used, but substantial waste streams from the wax and investment material would add to the cost. Since the wax pattern would have to be injection molded to meet these volume and precise dimensional targets, and the melting point of magnesium isn't that much greater than wax, die casting is basically the same, just more straightforward.
You seem to have some apprehension about the die casting process. While crappy die cast parts can certainly be made, with due care it is capable of extracting the full potential of cast magnesium. Which, by the way isn't much. It is more than typical high end plastics, and the low density helps reduce the energy from dropping a camera. Although anything can be broken.
[/quote]

Ah, well, the proverbial axe to grind, apparently.

Metallurgist? How fortunate for the discussion at hand. I love role playing too! Isn't the Web the perfect place for it?

Thanks, PBD, for a sensible reply regarding magnesium. I'd never really thought about it until the Fuji blurb specified die-cast. I had always taken for granted that those Canon sleek metallic shells were stamped. Kind of a let down to learn otherwise. Looking up info, found that Detroit is trying to improve magnesium alloys so they can be stamped more easily.

That reviewer at blamethemonkey has a bio that reads almost exactly like the lead character in the British sitcom, CUCKOO! Kind of looks like Andy Samberg too.


----------



## RGF (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

there is the fuji x-t2 and x-pro 2?

Does anyone know of review that discusses the differences. I know next to nothing about fuji


----------



## Hillsilly (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

There should be a number of comparisons up over the next few days. Here's one - http://fujilove.com/fujifilm-x-t2-vs-x-pro2-sportster-vs-hipster/ But to complicate things, there is also a firmware upgrade coming to the X-Pro2 in a few months that should make both cameras more similar from an AF perspective.

The main difference is that the X-Pro2 has an optical viewfinder in addition to an electronic viewfinder. I'm sure you're familiar with looking through the viewfinder of your DSLR and looking at the LCD on the back of the camera. With the X-Pro2 you can switch between both views in the viewfinder to give you the best of both worlds (although the X-Pro2 has to deal with parallax issues, which you don't have with a DSLR). With the X-T2, it only has an electronic viewfinder, so the scene through the viewfinder is similar to what you'd see in liveview on your DSLR's LCD. 

The other difference is just the body styling - rangefinder vs SLR. The X-Pro2 is a nice looking camera. Whereas I think the X-T2 design looks more function driven. Also, the X-T2 comes with an articulated screen and can be configured to use three batteries at once (whereas the X-Pro2 can currently only use two). This is important if you're shooting a lot as you might only get about 500 shots per battery.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



 YuengLinger said:


> I wonder what the battery life is like...
> 
> And does die-cast magnesium tend to crack relatively easily?



CIPA Battery life is 340 shots, typically poor for mirrorless cameras.

Magnesium is strong, and does not crack easily when properly done. Canon pro bodies are magnesium as are all the other pro cameras.


----------



## Aglet (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

There are a _lot_ of useful improvements in the XT2. I'll get one as soon as they put on a bundle deal with the grip which is needed to get the full performance out of it.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

The worst part is I know that Fuji will release something with similar IQ at nearly half the price next year...
...and that Canon, Nikon, Sigma, and Sony will all be showing a Megaton worth of stuff at Photokina.

And so the waiting continues, at least September isn't too far off.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what the battery life is like...
> ...



Battery life then is better than the Olympus equivalent, but some of that may be in-body IS. Some would be the battery size, right?

I'm sure it's a good system, but I've got, Lord willing, some more good years of being able to lug around dSLRs. As that changes, I'll happily go to smaller and lighter. Even now, though, it's very tempting, but I don't want to invest in a whole new eco-system. 

And for street, I guess the smaller the camera, the less threatening, noticeable.

Hopefully by the time I'm ready, in-body IS and better batteries...


----------



## RGF (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



Hillsilly said:


> There should be a number of comparisons up over the next few days. Here's one - http://fujilove.com/fujifilm-x-t2-vs-x-pro2-sportster-vs-hipster/ But to complicate things, there is also a firmware upgrade coming to the X-Pro2 in a few months that should make both cameras more similar from an AF perspective.
> 
> The main difference is that the X-Pro2 has an optical viewfinder in addition to an electronic viewfinder. I'm sure you're familiar with looking through the viewfinder of your DSLR and looking at the LCD on the back of the camera. With the X-Pro2 you can switch between both views in the viewfinder to give you the best of both worlds (although the X-Pro2 has to deal with parallax issues, which you don't have with a DSLR). With the X-T2, it only has an electronic viewfinder, so the scene through the viewfinder is similar to what you'd see in liveview on your DSLR's LCD.
> 
> The other difference is just the body styling - rangefinder vs SLR. The X-Pro2 is a nice looking camera. Whereas I think the X-T2 design looks more function driven. Also, the X-T2 comes with an articulated screen and can be configured to use three batteries at once (whereas the X-Pro2 can currently only use two). This is important if you're shooting a lot as you might only get about 500 shots per battery.



Thanks. Interesting to see the difference. For me it is hard to justify investing in new camera system (body, lens, ...) After a while this all adds up to serious $$ and takes up even more space that i don't have


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 10, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

I've been a long time lurker here. Checking the rumors and reading the forum drama while drinking my morning coffee has been a routine for a few years now. I also took advantage of the grey market deals that were posted here to get a 5D Mark III and a few L lenses to go with it. I have thoroughly enjoyed using Canon's best body and lenses and have a library of over 40k photos in Lightroom to prove it. But, my time with Canon is coming to an end because Fuji just made the camera I've always wanted.

I have always said that if I ever were to go mirrorless, I would go with Fuji. Great sensor, beautiful lenses, and those film simulations are gorgeous. The only thing that was holding me back was autofocus performance and that looks to be solved with the X-T2. I'm not a video guy but I might get into it because that oversampled 4K with in-camera grading looks amazing as well.

So, I'm selling off my 5D Mark III and all my big L lenses and replacing it with an X-T2, 16mm f/1.4, 23mm f/1.4, and 56mm f/1.2, plus a pile of batteries and that battery grip. I'll let you guys know how I like it when it's finally shipped late August or early September.


----------



## mtam (Jul 10, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



luminaeus said:


> I've been a long time lurker here. Checking the rumors and reading the forum drama while drinking my morning coffee has been a routine for a few years now. I also took advantage of the grey market deals that were posted here to get a 5D Mark III and a few L lenses to go with it. I have thoroughly enjoyed using Canon's best body and lenses and have a library of over 40k photos in Lightroom to prove it. But, my time with Canon is coming to an end because Fuji just made the camera I've always wanted.
> 
> I have always said that if I ever were to go mirrorless, I would go with Fuji. Great sensor, beautiful lenses, and those film simulations are gorgeous. The only thing that was holding me back was autofocus performance and that looks to be solved with the X-T2. I'm not a video guy but I might get into it because that oversampled 4K with in-camera grading looks amazing as well.
> 
> So, I'm selling off my 5D Mark III and all my big L lenses and replacing it with an X-T2, 16mm f/1.4, 23mm f/1.4, and 56mm f/1.2, plus a pile of batteries and that battery grip. I'll let you guys know how I like it when it's finally shipped late August or early September.



Do report back later what you think of this change. That's a big change. Did you do any testing before selling off your cannon gear?


----------



## quod (Jul 10, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



luminaeus said:


> ... plus a pile of batteries and that battery grip.


I think some previewers have stated that the XT-2 has USB charging. If so, this is a killer feature. I use my portable USB charger/battery with my A7RII and I rarely have to switch out batteries.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 10, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



quod said:


> luminaeus said:
> 
> 
> > ... plus a pile of batteries and that battery grip.
> ...



It does have USB charging & tethering via USB 3.0 connection. The grip batteries are hot-swappable, although I can't really think of any situations where you need to change batteries and shoot at the same time.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



YuengLinger said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



Be careful comparing CIPA battery life. Olympus OMD-EM10II is rated at 320 shots with IBIS on using CIPA standard; however, it jumps to 750 shots, IBIS still on, but using 'Quick Sleep' mode versus the default 3 minute sleep time still following the CIPA testing standard (camera is still on and reacts instantly to shutter push, just the rear monitor display goes dark) . CIPA standard has some interesting requirements, but it does not require IBIS, or in-lens, stabilization be active. If there is a built-in flash every other shot has to be at full flash power (EM10II has built-in flash). If there is a power zoom lens, the lens has to be run through a full zoom range in one direction for each shot.

I do like the fact that the Fuji grip adds two batteries for a total of 3. That extends shot life to roughly 1000 shots. Much better than Olympus which only adds one battery in the grip. However, with the grip the Fuji is not what I'd consider a small camera.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



luminaeus said:


> The only thing that was holding me back was autofocus performance and that looks to be solved with the X-T2.


You've picked the best lenses to start off with. The 90mm is also getting some rave reviews. Just be wary of some of the AF claims. With the X-T1, the AF is ok for most things you'll come across. I'm sure the X-T2 is better. But it still won't be as fast as a DSLR. (Although, it should be more accurate.)


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



Hillsilly said:


> luminaeus said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that was holding me back was autofocus performance and that looks to be solved with the X-T2.
> ...


AF has always been the sore spot for me with Fuji. They have been one of three brands of rigs that I have maintained over the last several years so I've gone through the xe2, x100s, xt1, and now the xpro2. The one recurring claim that is made by Fuji every time a new release or major firmware comes out is that AF will either be stated as "best or fastest" which has basically never been true. I have, over time, learned to adapt and make the best out of it so it is not an issue for me. However, even with the xpro2 which will be largely the same as the xt2 with regard to AF performance, it still leaves much to be desired when compared to my Sony rig. I used to make concessions and excuses for the shortcomings of the Fuji AF performance since I hadn't used a mirrorless system that did any better. This was until I picked up the Sony A7R2 last year. I have been shooting the systems side by side for exactly a year now. I preordered the Fuji xpro2 and have been shooting it next to the Sony for about four months. The Sony absolutely crushes the Fuji with regard to speed, accuracy, and consistency. Don't get me wrong. The xpro2 is an improvement. But it is by no means going to win any awards in the AF department.

Regarding your plan for Fuji lenses. Unless you really really can't be without a 35mm equivalent, I wouldn't bother with the 23. The 16 is much better for various reasons which I won't get into here. But there is the obvious difference in FL. Also, Fuji will be releasing a super compact 23/2.0 soon which might be a better option. It will be cheaper, weather resistant, have updated optics/focusing, lighter, compact, and be a bigger departure from the 16 as a walk-around option as opposed to having both larger primes that are pretty close in FL.

The 56 is great and much more useful than the 90 for general purpose. But optically, the 90 is simply amazing. The 56 is a better FL and has a much more pronounced "look" to its rendering. But it is a little older so it is slower to focus, not weather resistant, and nowhere near as sharp as the 90. All things to be considered depending on what your needs are.

I have the 16, 18, 23, 35, 56, 90 and a couple of zooms. FWIW, the ones that get the most use are the 16, 18, and 56.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



JohnDizzo15 said:


> Hillsilly said:
> 
> 
> > luminaeus said:
> ...


----------



## ksgal (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



YuengLinger said:


> And does die-cast magnesium tend to crack relatively easily?



Um. No. 

Here is a link that can get you to a video of everything that was done to a 7D, including being hit by a truck. 
https://www.slrlounge.com/digitalrevs-canon-d7-torture-test/


----------



## FramerMCB (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



luminaeus said:


> I've been a long time lurker here. Checking the rumors and reading the forum drama while drinking my morning coffee has been a routine for a few years now. I also took advantage of the grey market deals that were posted here to get a 5D Mark III and a few L lenses to go with it. I have thoroughly enjoyed using Canon's best body and lenses and have a library of over 40k photos in Lightroom to prove it. But, my time with Canon is coming to an end because Fuji just made the camera I've always wanted.
> 
> I have always said that if I ever were to go mirrorless, I would go with Fuji. Great sensor, beautiful lenses, and those film simulations are gorgeous. The only thing that was holding me back was autofocus performance and that looks to be solved with the X-T2. I'm not a video guy but I might get into it because that oversampled 4K with in-camera grading looks amazing as well.
> 
> So, I'm selling off my 5D Mark III and all my big L lenses and replacing it with an X-T2, 16mm f/1.4, 23mm f/1.4, and 56mm f/1.2, plus a pile of batteries and that battery grip. I'll let you guys know how I like it when it's finally shipped late August or early September.



Excellent post! Please, please come back and post some photos after you've had your gear a few weeks and have it all dialed in. I've been considering a switch to 4/3/mirrorless myself, either Olympus or Fuji are the likely candidates. (I had great luck with Olympus 35mm film cameras "back in the day.")


----------



## ecka (Jul 16, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

OMG, Fuji virus on CR


----------



## Aglet (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

I recently did a little 3 days away for some RnR and only took 3 Oly bodies and a bag of lenses.
I carried the 3 Oly's (EM1 w grip + 2x EM10 w grips) on the beach in 2 small bags w-o looking like a geek and had plenty of coverage from 24mm to 600mm FF equivalent using 2 light zoom lenses and one adapted old 4/3 pro zoom (12-60mm) on the EM1 which also provided decent close-up ability.

I chose the Oly kit over my Fuji kit because it's a bit smaller and lighter and would still provide enough IQ for anything I was likely to want to do with it. Also had lots of zoom overlap. Only topped off charge in the single EM1 battery once so I could mess around with some night shooting away from base.

They're both very good ML systems and, even tho I prefer the look of OOC jpgs from the Fujis, I find the Oly's are more to my liking for ergonomics.

Either way, it was easier than carrying around a bushel of DSLR gear and WYSIWYG EVF made nailing sunset colors in camera a mere matter of a clicking an EV dial.

EDIT: all images below are 20% scaled from OOC jpgs, nothing tweaked, in-camera sharpening is set to low. The 100% crop is also not tweaked. Minor quality hit as I compressed them pretty hard to keep the size down. Base 200 ISO on all these shots.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

If I wanted reasonable IQ and a ff equivalent 24-600 in a compact package for casual beach use I wouldn't take _"three bodies and a bag of lenses"_ I'd take a G3X with the EVF for occasional use. https://luminous-landscape.com/canon-g3x-review/


----------



## Aglet (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

Since I still have this Olympus gear out I decided to weigh each body + lens combo.

shooting weights: include battery, SD card, grip & lens cap.
No annoying straps.

EM10v2 + 40-150mm f/4-5.6 R = 682g
EM1 + 12-60mm f/2.8-4 SWD + MMF-2 adapter = 1344g
EM10 + 75-300mm f/4.8-6.7 II = 918g

I didn't use the super-light 14-42mm f3.5-5.6 II R zoom (113g). Altho it's quite decent I wanted the adapted 12-60mm for its IQ and wider range.

Anyone want to post a comparison with Fuji or SLR equivalents?


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

Your kit 3057g.

Canon G3X 734g, EVF-DC1 42.5g, total 776.5g.

Your kit, two bags.

Canon kit, no bags needed.


My travel kit:-

1DS MkIII + 35 f2 IS 1700g. Just over half the weight of yours!


----------



## Aglet (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



privatebydesign said:


> If I wanted reasonable IQ and a ff equivalent 24-600 in a compact package for casual beach use I wouldn't take _"three bodies and a bag of lenses"_ I'd take a G3X with the EVF for occasional use. https://luminous-landscape.com/canon-g3x-review/



Viable point. The G3x is very decent and if I had one I may have taken and used it for some things.

However, this was comparing the Oly ML to the Fuji ML and DSLR options.
And, altho I took a bag of lenses, I didn't carry them around. Or even use them. That would have been the geekish part.  And changing lenses on a breezy beach is begging for grit where you don't want it.

Considerable low light shooting was done as well (private photos) where ISO 3200 and up was used and the EM1 was also nice to have when shooting in light rain.
Bases covered; capability maximized, weight minimized.


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*

/What I was wondering about the X-T2 is what is the difference between it and an X-PRO2 besides styling?
Why would you pick one over the other.
I always thought the X-T1 looked better than the X-PRO1 and it had more modern technology.
Now the X-T2 and X-PRO2 are coming out close together.
They seem to have very similar technology.


----------



## jolive3 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



Hector1970 said:


> /What I was wondering about the X-T2 is what is the difference between it and an X-PRO2 besides styling?
> Why would you pick one over the other.
> I always thought the X-T1 looked better than the X-PRO1 and it had more modern technology.
> Now the X-T2 and X-PRO2 are coming out close together.
> They seem to have very similar technology.



According to Fuji lovers (I am more a Fuji friend with benefits): the X-T2 is for the brain and the X-PRO2 is for the heart


----------



## jolive3 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: Fujifilm Unveils the New X-T2, the Ultimate Mirrorless Camera with New Autofocus System and 4K V*



luminaeus said:


> I've been a long time lurker here. Checking the rumors and reading the forum drama while drinking my morning coffee has been a routine for a few years now. I also took advantage of the grey market deals that were posted here to get a 5D Mark III and a few L lenses to go with it. I have thoroughly enjoyed using Canon's best body and lenses and have a library of over 40k photos in Lightroom to prove it. But, my time with Canon is coming to an end because Fuji just made the camera I've always wanted.
> 
> I have always said that if I ever were to go mirrorless, I would go with Fuji. Great sensor, beautiful lenses, and those film simulations are gorgeous. The only thing that was holding me back was autofocus performance and that looks to be solved with the X-T2. I'm not a video guy but I might get into it because that oversampled 4K with in-camera grading looks amazing as well.
> 
> So, I'm selling off my 5D Mark III and all my big L lenses and replacing it with an X-T2, 16mm f/1.4, 23mm f/1.4, and 56mm f/1.2, plus a pile of batteries and that battery grip. I'll let you guys know how I like it when it's finally shipped late August or early September.



I changed completely last year to a X-T1 and don't miss that much the Canon - except for operational speed in switching on -> focus -> shoot. And of course battery life. The X-T2 at least has an accurate battery level indicator, the X-T1's is ridiculous (dies abruptly).


----------

